# tires AGAIN



## DK2F (Jan 11, 2006)

im not very knowledgable when it comes to tires, so i was hoping you guys could help me out. i do not drag race a lot but i use the local strip when its open every once in awhile. i enjoy racing on the street more. i was looking at the toyo t1-r proxies. i have no other choices because i do not know what else is very high quality out there. im lookin for some tires that stick for handling and have a high speed rating. is that the best choice for street application? any suggestions from the experts?
-thnx


----------



## J.E.T. (Sep 30, 2005)

Get a set of the new Goodyear F1's......best tire I've ever ran on........

JET


----------



## BlueBomber (Feb 11, 2005)

i just put some yokohama avs es1000's on the front of my car. i moved the old factory tires from the front to the back there's still a few thousand miles on them (depending how i feel over the next months) so i'll use them til i need news ones on the back. but anyways i love em i can tell that my traction is much much better than before. i love to come up to turns around town without slowing down then just turn. i love scaring my passengers (this includes my buddy who scares me all the time with his driving in a freakin F150). i hardly slide with these tires on only half of my car i can't wait til i have them all the way around. and hopefully they'll last better than the factories


----------



## DK2F (Jan 11, 2006)

thanx a lot for the quick responses and good help so far guys...n e 1 know if i can run 275s in rear and 245s in front without rolling fenders?


----------

